# Ed, Edd n' Eddy are BACK!!!



## Adenosis Silo (Jan 15, 2011)

Or at least Edd, Sarah and Jimmy are:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1797319/

Great news!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2011)

Considering how much the've already ruined the series,

Bad news.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Jan 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Considering how much the've already ruined the series,
> 
> Bad news.



Ruined?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2011)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Ruined?


 
When they decided to continue the series after idk how long and switched from it taking place in the summer to taking place during the school year, it got ruined.

The characters changed for the worse, the plots were less whimsical, and it just overall became too sterile.

Anyway, ruined. Original run of the series was the best. I pretend that was the end of it.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

There are some series that shouldn't be brought back after they've been dead for several years. Ed, Edd, and Eddy was a good show when it first aired, but yea, then they switched the setting from summer to school year and it just lost its touch. It wasn't nearly as entertaining as when the series first aired. So yea, I don't really see this show lasting very long if it does actually air. It would be like resurrecting a dead horse just to beat it to death again. 

They should just stick to playing reruns, and kick off other shows like Johnny Test and Total Drama IDGAF. 

Another example of a show that should be left alone is Invader ZIM.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Jan 15, 2011)

I just noticed, the genre is listed as "fantasy", and the title, _"Universal Uniters"_, does make you wonder, none of that exactly screams EEnE, except for the director and cast (so far), What exactly is this supposed to be?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ed, Edd 'n Eddy Christmas Special (Jingle, Jingle, Jangle) is the breaking point for the series in my book


----------



## Pine (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Xenke. Ed Edd n Eddy was an awesome show, but the newer episodes that took place in the school kind of sucked.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

Pine said:


> newer episodes that took place in the school


 
I kinda wish I saw them.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh boy, more crappy shows I won't be watching!


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess count me in as one of that glad people that stopped watching before it got to the crappy stuff


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 15, 2011)

The episode where they try to break out of school with the make-shift plane thing was entertaining in my opinion.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Jan 15, 2011)

I also just noticed that Nicktoons Productions is listed as the production company and Nickelodeon Network as the distributor. What the hell is this?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 15, 2011)

Loved the original series for how long it ran, the failed revamp was nowhere near as good, and I'unno what this is, but chances are it'll not be as good either.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Adenosis Silo said:


> I also just noticed that Nicktoons Productions is listed as the production company and Nickelodeon Network as the distributor. What the hell is this?


 Why doesn't this surprise me in the slightest?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2011)

mystery_penguin said:


> The episode where they try to break out of school with the make-shift plane thing was entertaining in my opinion.


 
No it wasn't.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 15, 2011)

It was unexpected in the end of the movie when you actually see Eddy's brother and they got their buttmonkey/chewtoy status abolished.
Kind of a holy grail/pandora's box moment if you asked me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2011)

I loved that show so much when it was new.


----------



## Cam (Jan 15, 2011)

Ed edd and eddy will never be as funny as 4th grade ;~;


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 15, 2011)

I liked the whole series, including going back to school.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

What is this, the 90s?


----------



## Commander-Worthless (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh God. Hearing this is comparable to finding out that I'm pregnant, AND I have one week left to live. I hope to God that this was the work of an IMDB troll.

Okay. When I was a kid, I pretty much had two channels; Cartoon Network, and Nickelodeon. When I had gotten my fair share of moral lessons and mildly educational programs, I decided to switch it up a little bit. BOOM. Cartoon Network. People beating the shit out of each other and being total jackasses for ABSOLUTELY NO REASON AT ALL. With plots! And Ed, Edd, and Eddy was its crown jewel. It was literally like Jackass for kids. Believe it or not, some kids don't like to watch shows about cartoon babies and girls that talk to monkeys all day. I still remember playing Manhunt with all the neighborhood kids, counting down the hours until the actual good shows came on. I would hang upside down off my bunk bed with my goofy-ass pink retainers in my mouth, dying of laughter as I watched Eddy smack Ed in an upward motion, perplexed as to how the sound effect of a bleating goat came out. And then they put the Ed's in school. 

AND NOW THIS.

R.I.P. Good Television. </rant>


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG WOW that is one of the greatest shows of all time!


----------



## Browder (Jan 17, 2011)

Call me terrible, but I have never found that show amusing. Never. If they're resurrecting it , I won't be happy.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 17, 2011)

That show died to me when they had the kids go back to school.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 17, 2011)

<3 ed, edd n' eddy

let use this thread to talk about our favorite cartoon shows!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> <3 ed, edd n' eddy
> 
> let use this thread to talk about our favorite cartoon shows!


 
Or about...Ed, Ed'n'Eddy, y'know, the point of the thread


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, Ed, Edd 'n Eddy, my favourite show on CN back in the days.
Since we lost cable TV, though, I haven't really been able to catch up too what's happening with the show. Now that we got cable back, I have to ask: since alot of people seem to be negative with this new season, and the latest one it seems, has somethin happened with the show?


----------



## MisguidedWolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Only animated show that actually made me fall off my couch rolling in laughter. Every ep. entertains me in some way.

@BPRD Just a bit really. The characters are basically the same although things like them going back to school and pulling "scams" and stuff there is a bit of a change. It's not always in school though.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

> took place in the school kind of sucked.


 
Huh, school?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Huh, school?


 You must be joking; you don't know that Ed, Edd, and Eddy went from summer hijinks to school hijinks? It ran like that for a few years (I think) before it finally ended.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

I only watched the early episodes.

So do you see other kids or is it still: ed, Double D, Eddie, Johny 2 by 4, plank, Jimmy, Sarah, Ken, Ralf and that blonde girl.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> I only watched the early episodes.
> 
> So do you see other kids or is it still: ed, Double D, Eddie, Johny *2x4*, *P*lank, Jimmy, Sarah, Ken, R*o*lf and *Nazz*.


 
Fix'd. Apparently it's only Double D, Sarah, and Jimmy.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

My memory is terrible.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 18, 2011)

I take it very few of you saw the feature-length made for TV movie? That was awesome. It cleared up everything except for what's under Edd's hat.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> It cleared up everything except for what's under Edd's hat.


 
That's the one reason the entire series isn't entirely dead to me.

If they ever reveal that, I'll have to ragequit my childhood forever.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

The great mystery of double d's hat.
I wanted to know what he had hidden under there.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just happy they revealed Eddy's brother and ended everything on a happy note for everyone (save Eddy's brother & maybe Johnny 2X4).

Also, the scene where Eddy and Ed giggled about Edd's sextant was epic win.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That's the one reason the entire series isn't entirely dead to me.
> 
> If they ever reveal that, I'll have to ragequit my childhood forever.


 
A flah game on CN's website shows it if you win.


----------

